# Canadian buying a Hawaii timeshare - is this something new?



## eal (Sep 28, 2006)

Over on the Buying Seling Renting forum there is a question about how a closing company is asking the Canadian buyer to sign documents at a US consulate.  

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32924

A response suggests getting the documentation signed by a notary who is regiseterd with the US embassy.  I have purchased many US timeshares and I have never heard of this.  I have never purchased anything in Hawaii however, maybe it is Hawaii-specific.

Is this news to any other Canucks out there?


----------



## BevL (Sep 28, 2006)

I'll weigh in with my two cents worth - I'm a notary in British Columbia.  Every state is different.  Hawaii is really pretty particular.  I signed my stuff in Hawaii, I happened to be going there, but it would have been quite the ordeal to do it in Canada.

California is a real pain as well.  For timeshares that I've sold in California, I've driven across the border, paid by $5.00 at a Mail Room place and had a document notarized.  Certain states are no problem at all.

So it's a state-to-state thing.

Bev


----------



## Cookie121 (Sep 29, 2006)

I am a US Citizen living in Canada and have had to have many things signed by the US Consulate. 
The properties I have needed it signed were both in California and Hawaii.
It would depend on what is the transaction they are doing as to whether or not it needs a notary by the US Consulate.

It is a very easy process. There is usually never a wait. The cost is $30.
And it is done right there. I have never had a problem or something returned back to me. 

My documents stated it needed to be signed by the US Consulate.
Better to have it done the right way, like they want it, then to try some other way.


----------



## BevL (Sep 29, 2006)

Of  course, that can be a little more of a hassle if you don't happen to live in a major centre that has a US consulate office, isn't it?  Or are there sort of satellite offices, if I can put it that way, in smaller centres?

Just wondering - I suppose I really should know but I don't.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 29, 2006)

Cookie121 said:
			
		

> I am a US Citizen living in Canada and have had to have many things signed by the US Consulate.



I guess I never bought US real estate when I lived in Canada, because in my 12 years as a Landed Immigrant, I don't think I ever had to visit the US Consulate. 

I guess it wouldn't have been so bad since there was one in downtown Vancouver, but if I lived outside the bigger cities, it would have been a hassel.


----------



## SteveW (Oct 5, 2006)

*US Consulate*

When I bought Maui Ocean Club in 2003, I had to have documents notarized at the US consulate.  The biggest problem was that they would not allow non-US citizens to carry a cell phone into the consulate nor could you leave the phone with the guards.  Fortunately my wife was there and we took turns going up to sign the documents and have them notarized.


----------

